# What bug is this?



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2007)

I saw two of these so far and I don't know what they are. Can someone help me identify this creature?


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 24, 2007)

It looks to me like a grasshopper / locust possibly cross between cricket. I'm sure there's a scientific name for the particular specie but in general I would say it's a GRASS EATING Grasshopper / Locust / Cricket. It has the hind legs like those of a grasshopper/locust/cricket. Although it does look a bit like a cross between a grasshopper &amp; a cricket. The head looks more friendly like a cricket rather than a robo (cyborgish) like head on a grasshopper (Hybrid grasshopper cricket). Is that one in the image in your possession?


----------



## sablechapter (Jul 24, 2007)

common name is speckled bush cricket i think


----------



## joossa (Jul 24, 2007)

Katydid http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tettigoniidae


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2007)

Ooooh thanks, joossa!

Yes, this thing is in my possession.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! it looks cross eyed! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rory (Jul 25, 2007)

^ lol


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 1, 2007)

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! it looks cross eyed! :lol: :lol:


lol it does I just call them katydids!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 1, 2007)

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! it looks cross eyed! :lol: :lol:


Haha, it does. Thanks for pointing that out. That's a nice looking insect.


----------

